# Lead walls



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

zen said:


> I have add a 240 v 80 amp circuit for an xray machine. Ill get the cut sheet for my make up. What are my options with lead walls . Also I have to mount a stop button to shunt trip. Do I surface mount? All walls are new and open as of today.
> 
> learning to learn


Last time I wired a lead lined room, we had to seal the lead sheeting to our conduits.


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Depending on your situation the lead work may belong to the plumbers. I have done a couple of X-ray type rooms where we set our boxes or equipment and it was up to the plumbers to come behind us to do the lead work. I was pissed at first giving up my work, but I thought about it and decided I was ok with 
Letting the plumbers handle the lead and be exposed to it.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Im thinking 80 amps with trip wire may have me at about 1 1/4 pipe so I may be better off surface mounting everything. How would I attatch pipe , boxes, etc.to the wall

learning to learn


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Was standard wire specified?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

When we did an xray room it was drywall that was lead lined then we had to cut our boxes into it and then the drywallers made lead boxes around our boxes that went about double the height above our boxes out of lead sheet, this was then screwed up around our data and romex like a candy wrapper.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I havent recieved thr spec sheets yet . Probably in the next few days. .why the question on stranded. 80 amp wire is usually stranded or many small solid wires grouped as stranded type wire

learning to learn


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I seem to recall some conductor insulation will not last very long in strong radiation fields.

Please let us know when the specs. come out.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes sir

learning to learn


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Line side power requirements

learning to learn


----------



## magitrician (Jul 20, 2014)

On the lead rooms I've done I was told lead only had to go up 7' from floor. Everything in the walls was to be wrapped in lead which the sheet rockers did. I mounted my e-stop in the radiation free room where the tech stands. 1 1/4" conduit is right size. And ask about any underground as most x-ray machines have lots of wiring and it's ugly unless hidden. We had to bust up concrete because x-ray vendor told us no and in the end they wanted it to look pretty. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Will do. And thanks

learning to learn


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Sometimes the lead is on the other side of the wall, so penetrations inside the x-ray room is not a problem. X-rays travel in a pretty straight line. If you have to cut a hole in the wall for a box, you will have to unfold a piece of lead in the wall that is larger than the hole in the lead, and glue it into place. If you are surface mounting you can use toggle bolts. Cut a piece of lead, say 1" x 2". Drill a hole in the top half and send your toggle through. When you are done fold the lead over the head of the bolt.

You will have to get creative if this is a retrofit, or if the walls were not set up for lead on the rough. Your post seams to only address the feed, there is usually more to it than that. Like recessing troft in the wall.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

You are correct. In the beginning only a new walls framed for the x ray room them my boss sent submittals for power needs and installation. Im researching the methods thanks to all who reply as the answers start coming in and last but not least the change order approvals

learning to learn


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

The feeds are now specifying # 000 to 50 kva trans. 

learning to learn


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

A 100 amp panel with shunt trip breaker feeds panel in x ray room 3/o 4 wire . Crimp to fit 100 amp breaker. 80 amp feeds x ray generator. Flexed. Table has no power so no busting concrete or wiremold. E stop in x ray free room. X ray in use above door. Designed , x ray on , sign on. We wired to overide. Often patient is only switching positions so x ray is off , light off. Edwards 44 above door . Door opens , low volt signal opens relay for rays. Passed final on friday

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

